

OpenBSD 2014 by the numbers - zdw
http://www.tedunangst.com/flak/post/OpenBSD-2014-by-the-numbers

======
zirkonit
I love OpenBSD and this is in no way a bash, but… ugh

    
    
      Who were the most productive developers? Top three in terms of lines added:
    

I understand this is just a funny page with some metrics, but seriously
calling people who added most LOC the most “productive” developers is somewhat
disingenious.

    
    
      In order to prevent cvs from filling up with all this code, it’s necessary to delete some old code.
    

Is there any current reason to still use CVS in 2015?

    
    
      Special mention to jsing for achieving the most churn and smallest net gain by adding 153802 lines and deleting 152604.
    

Net gain. Blowing up the codebase size is “net gain”. Maybe OpenBSD team knows
something I don't, but I got a bad vibe from this report.

~~~
kev009
I wonder if keeping CVS is not one of the smartest things the OpenBSD project
does now. I'm being somewhat facetious but hear me out.

Workflow is as much about people and process as it is about tools. The tools
simply serve the people and processes.

This is a project that has consistently hit high quality releases, on a
predetermined schedule, for coming up on two decades. That is unprecedented. I
can't think of anything even remotely similar.

Version control is a tool for integrating change and managing releases. They
are arguably one of the best projects at doing it. See the silliness of the
"CVS?!" non sequitur yet?

So for people to drive by, who are statistically more likely part of the
problems in the software industry, and critique the OpenBSD development
process.. is at best cute and worst delusional.

Inadvertently(?) it functions as a litmus test.. if you care so much about
this, you aren't really who we want to work with anyway, similar to the
candidate fixated on his title in
[http://dtrace.org/blogs/eschrock/2012/08/14/engineer-anti-
pa...](http://dtrace.org/blogs/eschrock/2012/08/14/engineer-anti-patterns/)

~~~
dscrd
>I wonder if keeping CVS is not one of the smartest things the OpenBSD project
does now.

Given that OpenBSD is supposed to be a security-oriented OS, it's slightly
weird that they are using a version control system that does not guarantee
that what you put in the repo actually stays there, unchanged. Git guarantees
that.

> They are arguably one of the best projects at doing it.

What makes you think that?

~~~
kev009
1) Repo security is a hard proposition. Using git with an ostensibly(SHA-1)
immutable history doesn't imply security. git repo integrity is cool, and I'll
just point to interesting discussion of attacks and mitigation in
[http://mikegerwitz.com/papers/git-horror-
story](http://mikegerwitz.com/papers/git-horror-story).

I'll end my debating with the fact that there is room for improvement.

2) Releasing on time, of high quality, for nearly two decades. Development
process.. not that it is some ultimate code or product.

------
alexforster
"The first commit of 2014 was to bump the copyright date, but then jsing
jumped the gun and bumped it again at the end of the year, resulting in a
copyright year one day shorter than the calendar year. Last commit, for the
curious."

This is a level of pedantry that deserves respect.

